# Tummy Shakes...like baby having a seizure?



## MissTanya

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Sneaking in from second Tri and re-posting this here. I've been told some of you have had this??

I am only 17weeks and out of no where, my tummy will get the shakes on the inside, as if baby is having a seizure in there??! 

It doesn't hurt, just feels like someone has turn on a vibrator inside my belly. It lasts for what feels like 30secs (but probably less) and I just feel a bit weird/ill/queasy while it is happening.

When it happened again yesterday, I touched my belly and yup, on my hand it felt like it had the shakes in there. From my google searches, I haven't come up with an answer yet and it seems more common for people who are 30 weeks or more.

Have you had this and has anyone confirmed what it is or what causes it??? :shrug:

It definitely isn't braxton hicks, nor baby hiccuping and it doesn't feel like baby shaking himself (I am yet to properly feel baby move!!).

I'd love to hear from you all :flower:


----------



## Boomerslady

Hi Hun, I replyed to your post in 2nd tri yesterday.

I get this allll the time!! I checked with my MW and she said it was probably the baby lying in an uncomfy position and he's shaking to get out of it.

I read someone else say it was the uterus shaking. 

It's weird, it's one of these things a lot of people seem to have, but there's no definate answer as to what it is!


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh yeah, I have this too, probably since about 28 weeks! I describe like a fish shaking fast or something it's really weird! My friend said her daughter used to do it when she was pregnant with her and now does it all the time too!


----------



## kyesmummy

My midwife told me its when your uterus goes into spasm or if the baby is in an awkward position that it cant get out of they shake themselves out of it x


----------



## tashyluv

yep ive had this too, weird feeling isnt it?


----------



## MissTanya

Uterus shaking or spasming...yeah that makes sense and would describe the feeling. Interesting. I wouldn't have thought my itsy bitsy bub at 17 weeks would need a shake or get stuck in there! lol.


----------



## Xinola

I've had that since the end of my 26th week, and ever since.

I was starting to get ideas just like you Miss Tanya! Could my baby be having seizures? Nothing about that online when I ran my brief search. Searched for baby movements at this time of the pregnancy, and I understood that due to changes in that, they may just turn around and so on. Nothing explained the shaky type though; but I tried to calm myself as the baby continues with some hard-ball kicking and other reactions to things (e.g. light).

Thank you for the clarifications, gave me some peace of mind.


----------



## Maid Marion

Thanks for this thread you have put my mind at ease. Baby/uterus seems to be doing this more often, sometimes 3-4 times a day since 30 weeks! I was starting to worry that baby was seizing/fitting and was on my list of things to ask doc at next appoitment but now I feel better. 

Its the strangest feeling kinna like someone is wobbling a waterbaloon in your tummy really quickly!!! I was in the shower when it happened the other morning and it kinna freaked me out cos my belly looked like a water bed jiggling about but at super speed!!

Thanks for the reassurance ladies x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Its normal :)


----------



## MiissDior

Glad found this thread 
Phhewwww its exactly what am having all yday and all today 
and been freaking me out:cry::wacko:.. glad to see it seems normal xxxxx:thumbup:​


----------



## Eve

hehe same here! Been feeling like super quick movements, but mine only lasts seconds and it is quite the weird feeling.... glad I am not alone!


----------



## MiissDior

baby_maybe_825 said:


> hehe same here! Been feeling like super quick movements, but mine only lasts seconds and it is quite the weird feeling.... glad I am not alone!



Does your little one do it much???
My fella started day before yday and been nonstop all day since
lasts few seconds at a time but intense and happens ALOT durning the day xx​


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Just peeking in at 3rd tri since I will officially be here on Tuesday

I had this the other day. It seemed a bit odd but i didnt think much of it. I am assuming it is normal from all the other ladies who have experienced it. Thanks for posting. As far as only being 17 weeks, you must just be one of the people who get things a bit earlier


----------



## ellie27

I am 33wks and I still get this shaking feeling like baby is having a fit!! 

I like it - just shows little one is very active in there! :flower:


----------



## Pussycat

Seems to be quite normal, it is weird though. 
It happened the other night while my husband had his hand on my belly, I think he was quite shocked by how violent things can get in there!


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow i thought it was just me! I started to think baby has some kind of problem which were causing seizures. I does feel like he has some kind of fit in there and i was worried. How strange. Glad to know it seems normal though!


----------



## BBonBoard

I just asked about this a few minutes ago, and now i feel a bit better as see many of us are experiencing this.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Yup! My tummy goes jiggly all the time these days as well. Seems quite common!


----------

